# smoked duck



## Griff (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm knocking off at work tomorrow at noon. I have to be at the house to meet an energy audit guy. I installed an new boiler/hot water tank system.  The state has an energy conservation program this year and I should get an $8,500 rebate from the state after the auditor checks me off.  So I'm thinking home at noon, I want smoked duck for Thanksgiving eve dinner.  These are domestic ducks, not wild ducks.  We have to skin wild ducks because our season is in September and early October and they are full of pin feathers making skinning, not plucking the way to go.  I bought couple 4.5 pound frozen domestic ducks. 

I realize that I am going to totally jinx this cook by posting the before shots prior to taking the finished shots but here they are.  I'll probably have a huge duck fat fire as a result but here are the ducks currently residing in the frig.  They came with the plastic pop out thingies.  More shots tomorrow.
[attachment=0:3v5c5e1u]duck.JPG[/attachment:3v5c5e1u]


----------



## wittdog (Nov 24, 2010)

Griff after smoking reserve the carcases and make a stock out of it....then if there is any duck left over...a smoked duck and sausage gumbo would be the way to go. Good luck and watch for that flash fire....we want pics one way or another so don't have to much Gin before the pics.


----------



## backyardbbq (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm interested in how you do, I've always wanted to try it. Good luck!


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 24, 2010)

Those look huge Griff, how much do they weigh?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks good Griff. I saw somebody cooking tame ducks on TV one time. Seems like they cut little slits in the breastes so to let some of the grease drain out. Them things tend to be fat fat I think. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 24, 2010)

Griff, keep the video camera ready just in case you get that flash fire! I wouldn't want to miss that!


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Those look huge Griff, how much do they weigh?


4.5 pounds each.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking forward to more details on the cook. I've never done a duck before and would like to try it for Christmas dinner.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 24, 2010)

I looked up Emeril's recipe for duck and he seems to poke holes in the skin with a fork as opposed to cutting slits in it. 

http://planetgreen.discovery.com/food-h ... -duck.html

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I looked up Emeril's recipe for duck and he seems to poke holes in the skin with a fork as opposed to cutting slits in it.
> 
> http://planetgreen.discovery.com/food-h ... -duck.html
> 
> bigwheel




My recipe says the same thing about poking holes in the skin with a fork.  A lot of the recipes go with a basting sauce, usually something with OJ in it.  But I think I'm going with just salt and pepper.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2010)

well this is obviously going to be the thread of the week.  Good duck!  I mean luck.


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2010)

I had to peak to check temps. Pic is at one hour forty minutes at 300*.

[attachment=0:crmopavz]duck2 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:crmopavz]


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 24, 2010)

They are looking great! Don't tip that drip pan though.........


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2010)

I believe I could just about eat em right now!


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2010)

I know, a lot of people like duck medium rare, but I like it more medium to medium well.  And there's so much fat in domestic ones that they would be hard to dry out.  At least that's my theory.  Mind it is still in the smoker.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 24, 2010)

Did them ducks win a merit badge or something???


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2010)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Did them ducks win a merit badge or something???



Them ducks had a pop-up thingie, that never popped even though I cooked them to medium to med-well.  Here's some plated shots.
[attachment=2:3m5pvjmh]duck3 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:3m5pvjmh]
[attachment=1:3m5pvjmh]duck4 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:3m5pvjmh]
[attachment=0:3m5pvjmh]duck5 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:3m5pvjmh]

I really like the flavor of duck, be it wild or farm raised, and this was good.  But I didn't get the crispy skin that it so important with duck.  Next time I'll try the rotisserie on the gasser, or a glaze.  Or maybe next time do it a really high temp in the Green Egg, that'll probably get a duck grease fire for sure. My duck recipe is a work in progress.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good from here


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 25, 2010)

What Dave said!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 25, 2010)

I love duck, and that looks great Griff!
I missed if you let them air dry in the fridge overnight, then oiled. That's supposed to help with the skin.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 25, 2010)

dang Griff, that meat looks succulent and gobbleriffic to me...keep us posted.
I love skin too, but I wouldn't complain too much if you set that down in front of me.


----------



## Shores (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks great Griff.


----------



## Griff (Nov 25, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I love duck, and that looks great Griff!
> I missed if you let them air dry in the fridge overnight, then oiled. That's supposed to help with the skin.



Scotty, I air dried overnight in the frig, but didn't oil the skin.


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 25, 2010)

Man that looks incredible Griff. A duck on the rotisserie sounds good, I'm going to try that soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 25, 2010)

Not a duck fan but.........I would eat that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2010)

Fantastic Daffy right there!!  Nice work Griff!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 26, 2010)

Great job Griff. Looks excellent. Think your right on the money to try it with a direct cooking Rotess next time. Seems to cure the rubber skin blues on other feathered varmints anyway.  

bigwheel


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 26, 2010)

looks great!!!


----------



## backyardbbq (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks Quaktastic to me!


----------

